# Seeking Online D&D Group



## Riti (Feb 19, 2013)

i want to get into D&D but i don't know anyone IRL nor do i drive so online would be the best im open to any kind of group as long as they are willing to help a noob out


----------



## athos (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Riti, my friend Dally is running a Pathfinder game on Saturdays at noon PST, if you are interested PM me and I will give you his skype.

It's loosely based on the Percy Jackson books/movie, but I haven't read them, so that is not required, but if you have, it will probably be more fun.

It's starting at 4th level, with 6k gp in items.  IIRC it is 3d6 and reroll 1's and 2's so you should get an above average character.

Let me know if you are interested.

Dan / Athos

p.s.  We play on OpenRPG and skype, you don't need voice, just typing


----------



## Riti (Feb 20, 2013)

athos said:


> Hey Riti, my friend Dally is running a Pathfinder game on Saturdays at noon PST, if you are interested PM me and I will give you his skype.
> 
> It's loosely based on the Percy Jackson books/movie, but I haven't read them, so that is not required, but if you have, it will probably be more fun.
> 
> ...




thanks but im kind of looking for a game where i won't have to use  altered classes or races like that since im new


----------



## athos (Feb 23, 2013)

There is a more "traditional" game on Saturdays at 5 pm PST, on openrpg server Unshaped.  It is regular Pathfinder set in the old Gygax world of Greyhawk, starting in the Grand Duchy of Geoff.

It's 1st level, 4d6 rolls, drop the low die.  Max hp at 1st level.

GM is Seannachie, just show up with your character ready to go and you can probably get in on the game today.

Dan


----------



## Riti (Feb 23, 2013)

whats open rpg


----------

